
Add-on with coin miner live on Mozilla Add-on site - irvinfly
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;addons.mozilla.org&#x2F;en-US&#x2F;firefox&#x2F;addon&#x2F;night-mode-free-2&#x2F; - &quot;We may use a coin miner to pay our bills and bring these extensions&quot; in description.
======
irvinfly
Miner available in all of this author's Add-on... How come Mozilla editor let
them pass the manual review.

\- [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/libdoge_pro/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/libdoge_pro/) \- [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/noisli-free/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/noisli-free/) \- [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/netflix-categ...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/netflix-categories-pro/) \- [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/screen-shader...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/screen-shader-pro/) \- [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/job-search-tr...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/job-search-tracker/)

